# The year before my birth....



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

This was taken in 1935, The bridge was completed when I was.  I was born in the latter part of 1936.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 12, 2015)

Old but viable.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Old but viable.



Very.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 12, 2015)

One of the Wonders of the Modern World - the bridge, that is.


----------



## littleowl (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## littleowl (Mar 15, 2015)




----------

